# Wanting to build wireless towers....recommendations?



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Would like to build a couple towers for my home theatre. It will mainly receive signal from the audio out of the TV. Is there a possible way to do this wirelessly??

And is there some DIY towers anyone would recommend? I'm thinking Dual 6's or and 8, 3 and a tweet??

Thanks folks


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Parts-Express.com:TriTrix MTM TL Knock-Down CNC Cabinet Pair | tritrix tritrix mtm tritrix mtm tl transmission line cnc cabinet knock down cnc cabinet knock down cabinet speaker cabinet TRITRIXKIT050709 TRITRIXKIT050709

How bout these?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

dont know how you would hook it up wireless


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Nope...nor what amps I would use to try to power


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

the tritrix is liked by alot of people, if you can build you own tower I would look into using these 

Zaph|Audio ZA5.5 Tall Tower 2.5-Way, Pair from Madisound

they give you all the info you need to make the towers then use something like this to power them

Parts-Express.com:Behringer A500 Reference Power Amp 2 x 230W | amplifier amp power amp power amplifier pa amp sound reinforcement pro sound amp

or 

Parts-Express.com:Behringer EP2000 Europower Power Amp 2 x 750W | Behringer EP2000 Europower Power Amp power amplifier amplifier pa amp pa amplifier church amp church amplifier p.a. amp p.a. amplifier dj amp dj amplifier karaoke amp karaoke amplifie


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

wow..mean setup. Those could be wireless?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

why do you want wireless?? You would have to buy a wireless audio transmitter and receiver (one receiver per tower) and then have the tower with its own amp/plate amp. 

Something like this: The Wireless Audio Transmitters at Hammacher Schlemmer

Or rack mount?:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0026BAY8E...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B0026BAY8E

or more expensive but nice: http://www.sonos.com/


----------

